# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  TomTom Runner Cardio, TomTom NV, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - TomTom NV

tomtom.com/en_gb/sports/running/products/runner-cardio-gps-watch/white-red

mysports.tomtom.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "TomTom launches GPS sport watches in India"

January 21, 2015

----------

